# Smoke!



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Whoa!! Nothing went kaboom? Did you drag out the extension ladder and get him fixed up? Haha


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Knocked out the whole village for most of the day while hydro one crew changed it out.
Don't think I want the bill for that repair yikes!!
Like what ya did to the pic! 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Hmacanada said:


> Knocked out the whole village for most of the day while hydro one crew changed it out.
> Don't think I want the bill for that repair yikes!!
> Like what ya did to the pic!
> 
> ...


The repair bill will probably be less then the loss of income charge from the POCO ?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Nice easy call. 

It's funny what fire does to creosote poles. A large version of this one was my desktop background for a while:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> Nice easy call.
> 
> It's funny what fire does to creosote poles. A large version of this one was my desktop background for a while:



funny what flying train cars that *never fly off tracks in train yards and go* _*unreported to the FRA*_ do to poles too. Similar end result, more shrapnel :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

stuiec said:


> funny what flying train cars that *never fly off tracks in train yards and go* _*unreported to the FRA*_ do to poles too....


 Sounds like you Canuks have some trains going rogue. Our patriotic American trains know to stay between the rails.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Big John said:


> Sounds like you Canuks have some trains going rogue. Our patriotic American trains know to stay between the rails.


Have you ridden on a NYC subway lately?

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...gency-subway-train-derails-in-queens/8607281/


----------



## tykey23 (Aug 15, 2014)

That was some major voltage good thing it happened on a farm instead of a busy street.


----------

